# Charts vs written instructions



## Julie888 (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?

I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.

I have been knitting for years and found that I was getting confused with the symbols in the charts. 

After examining each chart, I converted each chart to written instructions (e.g. K2, C4B, K2, p2, T2L, etc.) instead of the symbols.

Does anyone else have to the need to do this?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely! The only charts that make sense to me are the intarsia, where the stitches are all the same and the chart shows color changes. A Lacey pattern, for example, needs to be written out for me to 'get it'


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

I prefer written instructions. Charts are often too small, I need a magnifying glass to see the symbols. For me it's a loss of time!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I only use written instructions the charts are too hard to follow.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Written instructions for me too. :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I much prefer written out instructions. Your idea to write out the chart directions is genius! I will be using it in the future!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

altho i've never used a chart for cables, Erica's will b the first try on that, i've used them from the 1st job i did for color changes
much easier as i can see what i'm doing
never did like them for crochet


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


I am in agreeance with you. I turn my written instructions into charts. I can see at a glance what comes next. I also have aran patterns for jumpers that have different blocks of patterns across the front, and each block has a different set of row in the pattern repeats. As a teenager I used to hand write my charts in the 50's now the computer makes it so much easier.

As for charts being so small, I use a photocopier to enlarge my charts, or run them through the the flatbed scanner. I find using a photocopy saves the books.

Russian ladies used charts instead of written instructions and their charts were very minimal.

Some people tell me that they cannot understand the symbols and what they mean, but we use symbols in every day life. We can recognise a stop sign by its shape, we do not have to see the words 'stop' written on it, similarly with no right or left turn signs. It is the same with the symbols in the charts. We glance at the symbols and know immediately that they stand for k2tog, yo, etc.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Depends, charts are often quicker to follow for cables etc. But, as soon as you put increases in the pattern where the actual pattern is (not at each end) I either have to write it out or place notes on the pattern.
This is probably because the last few patterns I've had have all used different ways to increase/decrease and all had different symbols, confusing!!

Charts are also easier if you're going to adapt or make up a new pattern, say for adjusting the length of a sleeve but keeping pattern and shape correct.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Give it to me written out 'properly' over charts any day!


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Written charts.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I prefer the written instructions.
I use a pencil as I go so I know where I am.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like charts for fair-isle and for lace, but prefer written for cables. Takes all sorts!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I prefer charts - you can see how the pattern is formed.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I am one of those people who hated algebra because of its use of symbols, or letters as a replacement for numbers. So...charts drive me nuts. I am a person who has to write out all of my patterns. We are all different. Use whatever method you feel the most comfortable with. But most of all...have fun :thumbup:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Written charts all the way. I can't make heads or tails out of the charts. I think a lot has to do with how we leaarned to knit. Back then it was all written. The only time I use a chart is when I have to embroider something or knit something overtop of something I already made. I di this for a my littl pony sweater for my daughter many years ago.

I have also written out the instructions from a chart. Makes more sense to me. I have my friend help me with this. I read it out and she writes it down. Goo team work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Written for me also. I agree we are all different and it has to be comfortable.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Definetly written our instructions.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer written instructions, charts just confuse me.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


I did that for the first while, until I got lots of practice reading charts. I still do for the odd cable pattern now.

My biggest problem is a mild dyslexia, so I find the longer written out versions of patterns too difficult to follow. Too hard on my eyes - if I'm going to tire them out, I'd rather tire them on the actual knitting or crocheting or cross stitch, than on trying to see/read a pattern direction, lol....

When I do need to translate a chart into written word, it is done in my own handwriting and grouped in a way I can follow, at least!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to avoid charts completely. But ever since I knitted Dee O'Keefe's Ashton Shawlette, it is DEFINATELY charts for me now. Her explicit instructions were a godsend. And believe me, this is something I believed I could never do.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If I have trouble with a written pattern I chart it out and then can easily see if there is a mistake in the pattern or it is just me doing something wrong.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone gone to the trouble of writing a chart out only to find when they came to knit it they still didn't understand it? Or there was a mistake in the pattern, or you made a mistake in transcribing it?????????


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have said written, until I actually tried to follow a chart. Too often with a complicated written pattern I'd get all the way to the end of the row and realize I'd been following the wrong row! (my row marker had slipped up or down one row). The differences from row to row in the chart made following the wrong row less likely.
I enlarged the chart on a copier before I started.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I prefer charts but keep the written instructions handy, just in case. I also have "charted" written instructions. I enlarge the charts and use erasable colored pencils to color the different symbols in the chart. Makes everything go so much faster.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I prefer written also with abbreviations. It's harder to remember all the symbols for me. Now that I just got all the jargon down. I have only been knittlng 1 year. But I knew crochet do was easier to convert I think


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Written is what I prefer. Charts slow me down.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm with charts every time, especially with cables, makes knitting them intuitive and less likely to go wrong if you lose your place among all those written instructions! I suppose it all depends on how you visualise and how you can 'read' your own knitting.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I much prefer the written instructions, but have recently learned to read the charts out of necessity as some patterns don't give you any choice. The patterns I like the best are the ones that have both the written and the chart. Then the knitter can choose which way works best for them.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Written instructions are better for me, except for Fair Isle.

For lace knitting, I put each row on a separate index card. If the wrong side row is all purl, I write that on the bottom of the card with the previous row. I write on the top corner of the card "Card 1 of __," "Card 2 of ___," and so on. I keep the cards in a stack, secured by a rubber band. That way, I can be sure of which row I am on. And it's easier to pick up again at my next knitting session.

It works better for me this way because of the way my eyes work, and the way my brain works.
Carol K in OH


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

I seem to be able to use charts for fair isle but I have a lovely pattern for a lace shawl and can't make head or tail of the chart. On balance I prefer written patterns.


----------



## shetlandshawl (Apr 14, 2013)

This is really interesting - I suspect it's something to do with the way our brains are wired. Many older patterns for colour work such as Fair Isle have the instructions written out, and the only way I can keep track is to convert them into a chart, so that I can see what it looks like. I also find it easier to keep track of where I am.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

I took at class this weekend at Stitches South titled 'Charts can be your friend'. I'm still not convinced of that but the instructor told us that there is an app (Knit Companion) which converts, highlights, etc patterns. There is a free version but the real version costs $15. Pretty expensive but some of you might be interested in checking it out!
BTW, Stitches South was fabulous!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

depends on the pattern. i usually prefer written, I do not know why but I mark up a chart, to the point i can't use it again. lol


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

I only use written instructions. For me, charts are like maps and I can' t read those either, prefer written directions.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently tried to knit from a chart and was unable to figure it out. My next step will be to convert the chart to written instructions. So, written instructions it is :thumbup:


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Written instructions - by far!


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am one of those who need written instructions. I am fine with some symbols but once I even entered the wrong washroom because all they had on the door were symbols and I couldn't tell which was supposed to be women's.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely written for me


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gwalkstan said:


> I took at class this weekend at Stitches South titled 'Charts can be your friend'. I'm still not convinced of that but the instructor told us that there is an app (Knit Companion) which converts, highlights, etc patterns. There is a free version but the real version costs $15. Pretty expensive but some of you might be interested in checking it out!
> BTW, Stitches South was fabulous!


I have Knit Companion on my iPad. It is an awesome program. I can cut and paste the pattern any way I want and I don't have lots of paper to keep track of. I figure what I pay to enlarge charts and such is more than offset by the cost of the app.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Having both forms of instructions is ideal for me. If Ireading confuses me or I have a doubt I check the chart and that makes it clear.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

suzy-kate said:


> Has anyone gone to the trouble of writing a chart out only to find when they came to knit it they still didn't understand it? Or there was a mistake in the pattern, or you made a mistake in transcribing it?????????


I recently transcribed a simple lace pattern from words to a chart. I found 2 mistakes; they became quite obvious in the chart because of the picture it creates. I am such a newbie at the chart thing, I couldn't believe my eyes, I thought for sure it was my mistake. Nope. Theirs. Glad to know how to work with charts.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

UGH -I DETEST charts!!! I used them when I knitted baby/toddler items for my son and hated them I but loved the patterns. Maybe I am just too lazy to put the effort back into "chart-reading"!!! Perhaps if/when I become a Nana, I will do it again, but until that time, fellow knitters, WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS RULE    

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry - I tried to stop a double-post


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi detest charts as well only use written instructions


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer the written instructions as I have trouble following a chart. Seems I never seem to know exactly where to begin and end each segment. No matter how much I like the look of a pattern I will not start knitting it if it`s charted...too darned frustrating for me. I like to knit to relax rather than to become frustrated.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

I also do not like charts. One thing I do to all patterns is make a copy and the I can mark it up all I want and still have a clean pattern for my files.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Glennis said:


> I prefer the written instructions.
> I use a pencil as I go so I know where I am.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to knit only with written instructions, but having taken a class in using charts I found out the chart really helped me to learn to READ my knitting. If you can read your knitting you can use charts or the written out instructions. Note, sometimes there can be a typo in the written instructions and this is another time when the charts may prove to be correct or vice versa when one of them has a mistake. There is a very good reference book on reading charts for knitting by JC Briar.Look for it at your local library or some of the great on line book shops such as Amazon. I think you will find it very helpful as she is very good at explaining everything including the symbols used in most charts.


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

Consensus is more people prefer written instructions. I also prefer to have them written out. I cannot keep track of the pattern on charts. So those who write knitting patterns need to take heed.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Charts! I also "translate" text into charts.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

Charts all the way for me. In fact I won't buy a complicated pattern written out, if I really want to make it, I'll buy the written one, then chart it. If the symbols seem odd (ie unfamiliar), I will write what they are next to the chart. If the chart is small (as I age, they all seem too small now) I will enlarge it. With a stick-it note, i can keep tract of where I am and also write on the note.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I will "translate" the chart into written instructions, don't know why when I can obviously read the chart if I am transposing to written, just feel more comfortable with written.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Love charts. Discovered this doing Dragonflylace's Winter's Mirage and am now doing her Spring's Dance. I looked at the written pattern and shuddered. Her method of teaching charts worked for me and taught me to read my work.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Written instructions for me. I don't use charts because they are confusing to me. I have seen a few and I purchased a beautiful cape from a site called Fiddlesticks Knitting and when I opened the package, I was surprised to see that the pattern they sent was a series of charts. I couldn't figure it out. I still have this pattern. One day I will get someone to help me put it into words. Written instructions for me!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember when knitting charts became popular and didn't think they were for me. Now I won't go back to written instructions. A good chart will look like the pattern it's creating, something I find very helpful, and most of the basic symbols should be fairly intuitive since they resemble the stitch that is being created. As both a knitter and designer, I find that charts provide a concise and straightforward way to convey a pattern.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I also transcribe charts to written directions. My eyes aren't as good as they once were and I have trouble losing my place with charts, even when I use my magnetic board.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm with Jessica-Jean. I convert written patterns into charts! For me, it is easier to "see" the pattern, anticipate the next row and fix the error in the previous row. 
Suzy-Kate is also right that it is confusing when the symbols are t universal, and the same symbol means something different in many patterns. My solution? I change the awkward symbols into familiar ones.


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

I prefer written, the charts are confusing to me. I know how to read them just is easier for me with the written ones.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate charts, I have been knitting for a long time, but charts are very hard on my eyes, I feel that all patterns should have the option of chart or written so all can be happy with what is easier for them.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it depends on what the chart is for. but i like written instructions to go with the charts so i can refer to them if i get stuck on something


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I prefer written instructions to chart. I often have to convert or write the chart out. Makes it easier and it goes faster if I can understand. I only started using charts in the last two years.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> altho i've never used a chart for cables, Erica's will b the first try on that, i've used them from the 1st job i did for color changes
> much easier as i can see what i'm doing
> never did like them for crochet


I have only used charts recently. If I have the written instructions AND the chart, I will use the chart with the written instructions for verifiction if I get confused. Kissnntell, Erica's charts are wonderful, and easy to follow. Her cable cheat sheet is invaluable.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


I much prefer charts. Speaking from experience, charts are universal, regardless of language, whereas I have found errors in written translations of patterns from other languages.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer instructions rather than charts as I can read them while doing something else


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

rosmu52 said:


> I prefer written instructions. Charts are often too small, I need a magnifying glass to see the symbols. For me it's a loss of time!


Get it photo copied larger I do that for cross st. Pattern in section


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


This is why I avoid aran patterns! I keep a pen and paper handy so I can write down where I am in each pattern, when I put the needles down.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I prefer charts - you can see how the pattern is formed.


This is also how I feel, you can took ahead or back at a glance to see what is supposed to be above or below where you're at


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe charts are the quickest, and easiest way to go. BUT I only use written, because I am too lazy to learn to read the chart. Maybe one day.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use colored pencils and color code my charts. works really well. Though it depends on the pattern, some the chart works and others I need the written directions. I did the traveling vine scarf here in the workshop and had to have the written instruction to do that one. Not all the wrong side rows were the same.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Written PLEASE !


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer written also!

Betty


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I prefer written instructions over charts. Reading the graphs charts bothers my astigmatism. If it's a complicated pattern, I put each row on a index card, clip them in order and flip to the next row/card at the end of a row.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Written for me. I take the time to write out the charted ones unless they are extremely simple to follow.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Written for me. I take the time to write out the charted ones unless they are extremely simple to follow.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I prefer to work from charts, habit of a long-time lace knitter. While I will knit from written patterns when there are only simple instructions, I've found that charts make any type of patterned knitting much easier because you can "see" the pattern as you work.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Give me written instructions any day please


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes! It's the only way I can follow a pattern...If any one has a simple way to follow charts...plse post. :?:


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

A friend recently purchased a pattern from a Fiber Fest we attended and did not discover until we were on our way home that the instructions were in chart form. She doesn't "do" charts! Although I am a beginner knitter, I took on the challenge to convert the charts (5 of them!) into written instructions and did it! It was a learning process for me, and by the time I finished, I felt like I had knitted the item! A great way to understand the various stitches and get a better feel for what to do when actually working with the yarn.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I like having BOTH written instructions and charts. I usually prefer charts, since I can see how the pattern looks as I go. As a left-handed, "backwards" knitter, I find the written directions hard to follow. Also, I tend to lose my place easily in written patterns. However, it is nice to have the written directions, in case something on the chart is unclear.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I am also a chart person. I like to make copies for pattern repeats. This allows me to draw a line through each completed row so I know exactly where I am. Although I once did a booboo, reversing knit and purl stitches throughout. Fortunately it was a graphic design and made no difference.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> Absolutely! The only charts that make sense to me are the intarsia, where the stitches are all the same and the chart shows color changes. A Lacey pattern, for example, needs to be written out for me to 'get it'


I am the same way.

After a bit the symbols for the colors sink in and I can work the Intarsia chart with minimal referring to the color key.

I never get to that point with lace or any pattern where the stitch pattern is charted rather than written. I have to write it out or I am lost.

Gigi


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

When I used to do counted cross stitch, I loved black and white charts with lots of different symbols. Color charts really messed me up. Now that I knit, I much prefer written patterns. I can see how colored charts would be useful for doing color work, though I've never done any of that. One of these days.... So much yarn, so little time and money......


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have found that I go back and forth between the two so I like a pattern that has both. I like the charts as it is easy to see what the stitch should be below what I am currently knitting. I catch my errors sooner this way. I think if I stuck with the charts I would be able to memorize the symbols. I am soon going to try a lace shawl and plan to buckle down and use just the charts.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Charts! I will convert written instructions into charts and color code some of the stitches if that makes it easier for me to read. Just 3 years ago I thought charts were so confusing, but I tried them on dishcloths and learned they were so much easier to follow. Give me schematics and charts any day over lengthy directions.


----------



## jtth (Apr 14, 2013)

I use charts. I take pictures of chart patterns (especially those that pile several together), print them in a size that agrees with my eyes, and sometimes tape several together so that I can work across rows of multi-pattern charts. Works for me, all visual, all present.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I am a chart convert after using Dee O'Keefe's wonderful lace patterns. I find it really helpful to see how the pattern is stacking on the row below. Helps me know right away if I missed a yarn over


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Glennis said:


> I prefer the written instructions.
> I use a pencil as I go so I know where I am.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: same here


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, I do need written instructions. I get very lost looking at a chart.!


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I prefer charts. If they are too small, I scan them into the computer and magnify and then print them. Works like a charm!!


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I like charts because I knit both left and right handed. I do not turn my work (only when doing a garter pattern). The progression of the pattern is always visible in the charts, if I am knitting from right to left or left to right a chart shows me which way a cable will lean. 

Also, valuable with doing a non circular fair isle pattern.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I find myself always looking for patterns that are written out. So I guess I would have to say I prefer written. I love it when the pattern is written out line by line, and not run together. Also I keep track of what I am doing on a separate sheet of paper. 
MarionP


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Yes. I also am not good with charts. I have a wonderful sweater I would like to make, but has 3 different charts. I guess I will have to write it out also. It is a Drops pattern. Say no more, right.

josiehof


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I too prefer charts. I took the workshop here and she color codes the different symbols so its easier to keep track of where you are, also you have to just work one line so you need to put a sticky note or something so you know what line to look at. 
With written instructions if there are a lot of changes in one row I get a bit lost and have to recount my stitches a lot.. 
I do agree with the person who said it depends on the chart... I have seen some of the most confusing ones that would be a challenge for enyone I would imagine.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I like charts but I when I'm confused (which is often) I like to check the chart with the written pattern.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I, too, write out the instructions from a chart. I suppose because I am more used to working with patterns with written instructions. However, the chart is also a nice tool since it shows you what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Totally agree with you, just looking at the charts make me crazy.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely written instructions! I also convert charts into written words. If the chart is HUGE then I don't buy or download the pattern.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I prefer written instructions, too. I avoid charted instructions like the plague, unless I have no other choice -- but if there is a similar pattern, I'll make that one vs. charted.


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't like the chart as I am not used to it and it can be too small to read. I have some projects using chart and I have left the unfinished item until I feel brave enough to take on the challenge.


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

I perfur written instructions.That way I know exactly what is required no doubts no mistakes.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I suspect I'm in the written directions camp as that is how I learned. My sweet neighbor wanted me to help her read a chart. We tried and tried and I told her that I'd need to write out each row. It does take me a long time with many practices to learn things so I need to try, try, try again!

She and I need to join a group, but so far we have not found one that meets our needs....well I should say MY needs. This forum has been of great benefit for me and the links suggested as well. 

Now that the basketball season is over I'll be able to concentrate on my knitting and get this shawl finished! I'm currently tinking again. Sigh.

I put rows on cards that I can make stand up by folding and read each repeat easily for each row. 
Hugs, g


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

What I don't understand is why the creator of the instructions seem to always put the pattern row changes on the wrong side where one cannot see very well what is happening. That makes the right side the row where it is only necessary to work the stitches as they appear. To me that seems inefficient and more difficult to understand. 

That's when I rework the pattern. Or make my own chart. In the end, it saves time and perhaps frogging.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


There has to be something wrong with me. I have so much trouble with knitting charts, but I love crochet ones? Why the difference??
But I haven't tried very many knit charts, but maybe that is because I had trouble with the few that I did try.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd man out. I prefer charts in most cases. I am more apt to skip something in a longer written out pattern than in a chart.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

paljoey46 said:


> I have Knit Companion on my iPad. It is an awesome program. I can cut and paste the pattern any way I want and I don't have lots of paper to keep track of. I figure what I pay to enlarge charts and such is more than offset by the cost of the app.


Thanks Paljoey46! That's good to know! I might just have to get the full app!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

In crocheting I do filet crochet and I love to go by charts and designs appear, tweeter


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I use written directions, only. Even if I find a pattern I love, I will skip it if it is charted. I have written out directions a couple of times, but if I spend too long doing that, I don't have the time to knit!


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't seem to understand the knitting charts, however I prefer to use the chrochet charts. I am trying to understand the knitting and have tried the easiest of patterns, but, will keep trying.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

rosmu52 said:


> I prefer written instructions. Charts are often too small, I need a magnifying glass to see the symbols. For me it's a loss of time!


 I have gone to Kinkos (a printing/coping store) and enlarged patterns, especially the patterns for Norwegian mittens. It makes the pattern so much easier to follow. Then I place a sticky note above the row I'm knitting, so I know which stitches are just below. This helps me.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have also been kntting for many years. I prefer the written instructions.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Charts for me.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Charts for me, especially for lace and cables. If the pattern isn't charted, I take the time to chart it out on graph paper or using an online knitting chart generator.


----------



## Vickyrose (Mar 17, 2011)

I love charts. They just seem easier.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I'm a "written out" knitter and will usually just avoid using a pattern if it's charts only. I find there are so many patterns available free online that I just locate another with the pattern written out.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I would rather use charts now instead of written lines. I used to hate charts and would bypass anything with a chart then I saw Stevie's Ashton Shawl and thought OK I had better learn them. Now I look at a chart and it's an instant picture in my head, no looking along a line of abbreviations etc.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

I find this discussion very interesting and helpful. I am an inexperienced knitter and saw a neat scarf with a pattern I liked. I asked my yarn shop, could a beginner do this? The lady assured me I could. I had never seen a chart before. This particular pattern had both written and chart.
I later found out after much frustration, that this was NOT a beginner pattern. 

However sometimes on crochet or knit pattern I re-write it by putting each direction on one line, even if there are several instructions within a row or round. Now that is probably TOO basic and fiddly for more experienced knitters but it works for me as I learn.

Just recently I learned about life lines and that would have been a great tip in the beginning. I haven't given up on the pattern, but have worked simpler things for a while and every so often give my scarf pattern a go.

I did think I could do a chart because I used to cross stitch but it doesn't translate that way. In cross stitch a symbol change is a color change and that is easy to see and or fix.

Knitting is a whole different ball of yarn on the chart issue.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely written instructions, particularly for cables, aran etc.
But charts for fair isle so that I can see the colour changes.
I do have to photocopy fair isle charts and then I can use a coloured pencil to pick out the colours


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Funny you should bring thhis topic up! I am working up the courage to begin a Hurani shawl, I looked at the chart & almost gave up right there, luckily I then read the written instructions & decided OK I can do this. I find reading charts slows me down, so apart from fair isle or intarsia, I will stick to the written word!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


Yup, I did the same thing with an intensely patterned sweater (lots of cables and stitch patterns). It was the ONLY way that was getting done! And the LAST TIME that I let a customer choose stitch patterns for a sweater...lesson learned.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Inever tried using a chart. They look to complicated to me.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. I prefer written instructions and I write out each round/row of the instructions so I can read and understand the pattern better.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Practice on any skill will make it easier. Using both techniques together is a great way to get the hang of it all. I start with enlarging the entire pattern for ease in reading it - no squinting or eyestrain for me. 

My favorite complex patterns are ones with both written and charted, so I can color code the chart (including color coding the words to match). This makes it clear for when I jump back and forth between them when checking my work.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer written instructions. If pattern is complicated, I make a copy of pattern, then highlight the row I am working on, Less confusing and I don't mess up my original pattern.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

I like most charts for lace, but I have a sweater pattern from Knit Picks that I am going to have to interpret into written instructions. It is quite convoluted in chart form, and I find myself having to look at the chart map for each stitch. Not enjoyable knitting.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I love charts written instructions get me all confused


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

valmac, I recently finished a Haruni shawl, using the charted instructions. What might be helpful when using a chart is, where there are a number of knit stitches together in a row, write the number on the chart. That way you don't have to count the little chart squares all the time. 

Something else that may help is to enlarge the chart on a photocopier. It's much easier to see, at least for my old eyes.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I've actually designed my own chart and then converted it to written. With a chart you have to stop and count too often if the pattern has a long sequence of the same stitch. That was for fair isle.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I too prefer charts for lace and written for cables......


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> valmac, I recently finished a Haruni shawl, using the charted instructions. What might be helpful when using a chart is, where there are a number of knit stitches together in a row, write the number on the chart. That way you don't have to count the little chart squares all the time.
> 
> Something else that may help is to enlarge the chart on a photocopier. It's much easier to see, at least for my old eyes.


Thanks for the tips, I guess I have knitted from written instructions for so many years that charts are a bit intimidating. When I start the Hurani, maybe the chart will make more sense, so I will certainly print it off & enlarge it - have to do the same with the printed pattern - old eyes here as well!! Cheers, Val PS did you post a pic of your Hurani - love to see it?!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

written, especially lace. charts are always too small for me, and I get confused about symbols. Have used simple charts


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't do as much knitting as I do crochet but for crochet I definitely prefer the charts. All those dc, hdc, etc just run together and mean nothing unless I can see it. Especially since dc isn't the same in UK patterns as it is in US......ergo give me a picture and I know what's going on. I have often wished there was a computer program that would draw me the charts!!!!! 


Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That's the first thing I do. Convert charts to written instructions, one line or sequence to a page of a small flip notebook.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I can use charts, but find written are easier for me to use. I thin, however, that my preference is simply a function of my not using charts enough to really enjoy using them. I DO appreciate that using charts allows you to see how the pattern is built, and I will often refer to the chart to more easily see repeat structure in lace patterns.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


Definitely WRITTEN! Charts cause me all kind of problems and I get totally lost in them. Plus, it seems each designer has to show off by creating their own set of symbols, so every pattern chart is a foreign language to me. Give me the good old English language any day of the week!
I found this lovely round shawl I want to make, it is all charted, and confuses me so bad, that I doubt I could even convert the chart to written directions. For those of us with Fibromyalgia, it is even harder to comprehend charts.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I prefer written instructions. I get lost on charts when there are tons of different stitches and repeats. My brain can only remember a few stitches at a time, so when I have to go back and forth knitting and looking at the chart, I often lose my place and it slows me down. However, I agree with Patty Sutter that intarsia charts make more sense because of the color changes.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Written. I have alot of trouble reading charts from right to left, no matter how careful I am I get myself turned around. Its too bad because most lacey projects use charts instead of written directions.


----------



## JoanneIowa (Apr 11, 2013)

If you learned by using written instructions, I think it can be a bit difficult to switch to charts. Once you use charts enough, you may get used to them. I would think it would be worth the time to make a sampler afghan using various simple patterns to get used to the symbols and then work up to whole projects more complex designs.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I like written out instructions for regular patterns. However, for stuff with more than one color, charts are the way for me to go especially with things like animals or flowers. I enlarge the graph and put it in a page protector. Then I use an erasable marker to mark where I am as I go along.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> I am in agreeance with you. I turn my written instructions into charts. I can see at a glance what comes next. I also have aran patterns for jumpers that have different blocks of patterns across the front, and each block has a different set of row in the pattern repeats. As a teenager I used to hand write my charts in the 50's now the computer makes it so much easier.
> 
> As for charts being so small, I use a photocopier to enlarge my charts, or run them through the the flatbed scanner. I find using a photocopy saves the books.
> 
> ...


I agree, as well. \O\O/O/ is SO much faster and easier to read (and keep my place) than ssk,yo,ssk,yo,k2tog,yo,k2tog.

But the biggest advantage for me is being able to look at the chart and see what my knitting should look like. Makes it much easier to read my work. I can look at the chart and see if that double decrease is in the right place.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Hate charts; hate charts; hate charts!!! They are so small I guess they think the only ones using them are under 20! Give me good written instructions any day of the week. I, too, have transferred the chart to written. Hate Charts!!!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I do NOT like charts. I even have a hard time trying to write them out. Where one row has one symbol for knit or purl and the next row is the opposite, I tend to get them mixed up.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Never used charts thinking it maybet time to try it!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

ptspraker said:


> I do NOT like charts. I even have a hard time trying to write them out. Where one row has one symbol for knit or purl and the next row is the opposite, I tend to get them mixed up.


I'm with you 100%! I think designers today are shooting themselves in the foot ~pocket book?~ by taking the lazy way out and doing only charting. I just passed up two books filled with lovely patterns, because I found out no written instructions to go along with the charts! I am not going to pay almost $30 for a book where I cannot decipher how to construct the garment.
So, they lose, I lose... :hunf:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I find charted patterns much easier to read than row upon row of written instructions. But if we didn't have more than one way to do things it would be a very dull world.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

What are written Charts?
I would prefer written instructions.
Sue


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Much prefer charts. I can see exactly what stitches come next and how the finished design should look. So much easier to keep my place and to check for mistakes. I often create my own chart from written instructions. So much easier to follow that way. 

But as someone said earlier - it's good that there are both kinds. Something for everyone! 

Knit Happy!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned to knit many years ago when there weren't very many charts. So I always followed written instructions. I finally decided, after all these years, to give charts a try. I did a simple lace pattern and turns out I really liked using the chart after awhile. I even amazed myself, never thought I would like it, but sometimes you can teach old dogs new tricks! Just start with something simple and give it a try. You may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Belinda, you have given me something to think about as to HOW the knitting should look and the letters do tend to run together on me too. I think a good part of my difficulty is plain old inexperience. But I have vowed I WILL conquer the scarf pattern before I die, barring a house falling on me!
I even have the yarn for it! Well, truth to tell, I have yarn that could carpet the US if not the earth but the chart will not beat me, it will NOT!
Hugs


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

written charts


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

No more written out patterns for me - by the time I was about 1/3 of the way through Ashton I was hooked. Much, much, much faster! My printer will enlarge the chart up to 2x and that is enough to make it readable at a glance.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I have done both, but I prefer written instructions. The charts are sometimes too confusing to me. :-o


----------



## dianecamp2313 (Feb 28, 2013)

I create charts for patterns that come as written only patterns. You can actually see how the piece is formed and for me it makes stitch patterns easier to memorize. You can tell at a glance which row you're on if you need to rip out enough that you aren't certain what row you're on.

I thought I would hate using charts but find I much prefer reading the chart. I do put the symbols with the explanation where I can read it if I need a reminder what the symbol means--I use some Japanese and Russian patterns so the symbols can vary.

But I also knit with the pattern on my laptop to I can highlight the row I'm knitting and enlarge the pattern for easier reading.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> I learned to knit many years ago when there weren't very many charts. So I always followed written instructions. I finally decided, after all these years, to give charts a try. I did a simple lace pattern and turns out I really liked using the chart after awhile. I even amazed myself, never thought I would like it, but sometimes you can teach old dogs new tricks! Just start with something simple and give it a try. You may be pleasantly surprised!


Oh, I have tried, and tried and tried! All I end up with is a mess. Even thought I could follow written and chart together, maybe I could begin to comprehend the charts that way, doesn't work! Only drove me bonkers and more confused than I had been at the beginning. 
I think that if I am buying a pattern and paying a hefty price for it, I should have the choice of written or charts. After all, the designer only has to do it one time for each pattern, and sell thousands of $$$ worth of each pattern, so I do not understand why they complain about the extra work, they are paid handsomely for it, and could double their sales by including both methods!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I used to avoid charts completely. But ever since I knitted Dee O'Keefe's Ashton Shawlette, it is DEFINATELY charts for me now. Her explicit instructions were a godsend. And believe me, this is something I believed I could never do.


I agree with your thinking and experience. Many of us have mental blocks regarding learning something new, assuming we can't. Assume you can since others have been doing it for generations. Once I took an hour to research how to read charts, I found that it wasn't difficult at all as long as I didn't have the unrealistic expectation of being able to whip through like a pro the first two or three times :~). I think we are our own worst enemies when we dwell in the land of pessimism and negative expectations/assumptions. Would you agree?


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


I agree with you I prefer instructions charts are just to fiddley


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

shetlandshawl said:


> This is really interesting - I suspect it's something to do with the way our brains are wired. Many older patterns for colour work such as Fair Isle have the instructions written out, and the only way I can keep track is to convert them into a chart, so that I can see what it looks like. I also find it easier to keep track of where I am.


You may be right, but since KP I've learned to do many things I thought I couldn't.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeye said:


> Having both forms of instructions is ideal for me. If Ireading confuses me or I have a doubt I check the chart and that makes it clear.


Now that's what I call being open minded; good for you!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I agree with your thinking and experience. Many of us have mental blocks regarding learning something new, assuming we can't. Assume you can since others have been doing it for generations. Once I took an hour to research how to read charts, I found that it wasn't difficult at all as long as I didn't have the unrealistic expectation of being able to whip through like a pro the first two or three times :~). I think we are our own worst enemies when we dwell in the land of pessimism and negative expectations/assumptions. Would you agree?


That is great if it worked for you, my point is, I have tried, tried for years, over and over again, so don't say if anyone REALLY TRIED, they could get it, as that does not apply to everyone.
I am always open to new techniques that will save me time and grief, and knitting backwards is a case in point. I thought I couldn't, but was wanting to speed up my entrelac knitting, so I tried it...didn't work the first times I tried, but I kept going back to it, and eventually got onto it, and love doing it. 
When my right arm got into such bad shape, and I was living with daily pain from my persistent knitting (yes, I am addicted to knitting!), I tried teaching myself how to knit continental, thinking it would give my right arm relief. After many attempts, I did succeed in knitting continental style, but absolutely cannot manage it while purling. At least I won half that battle. So, NO, not everyone can learn something else...if we could, we would all be masters at everything! So, folks, don't think because you could do it, that everyone and anyone can. So, be kind and don't feel critical of those of us who cannot learn a different method of doing something.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't do charts, I need written instructions!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

the written word for me


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with written. I downloaded a very pretty lace scarf pattern and it only has a chart. It may be too 'experienced'for me but if I had the instructions I could try.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I prefer a chart


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I am old enough to prefer written instructions to the point that if a pattern only has a chart, I do not print it out!!!!!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow!! That is an awful lot of returns about charts. Just to add to the issue, I would never try to chart knit from a piece of paper, I tried it originally and I nearly went cross eyed trying to keep my place on the chart. My answer came to me originally by putting the chart into the Nook Color I had and found it much better to use. I then bought the Kindle Fire and the Ipad3. I actually prefare the Kindle Fire as I can just place it on my knee and do not even know it's there. The beauty of any Pad is that with the repeats you can enlarge the screen until there is only the repeats on the screen. I do use the Ipad but only on vacation in the early morning, my sweetheart rises much later than me and I must take the Ipad with me on vacation. Have fun!!!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been using charts to crochet for years. It was a little daunting at first but once I got the symbols memorized it was faster and easier to follow than written directions which can sometimes be unclear. I've made dozens of elaborate doilies and filet pieces with charts. I used to get a magazine called Magic Crochet; it was published in France and all patterns were charted because that's the way the Europeans do it.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Don Ashton said:


> Wow!! That is an awful lot of returns about charts. Just to add to the issue, I would never try to chart knit from a piece of paper, I tried it originally and I nearly went cross eyed trying to keep my place on the chart. My answer came to me originally by putting the chart into the Nook Color I had and found it much better to use. I then bought the Kindle Fire and the Ipad3. I actually prefare the Kindle Fire as I can just place it on my knee and do not even know it's there. The beauty of any Pad is that with the repeats you can enlarge the screen until there is only the repeats on the screen. I do use the Ipad but only on vacation in the early morning, my sweetheart rises much later than me and I must take the Ipad with me on vacation. Have fun!!!


Don,
What a marvelous idea! I have used patterns on my Nook Color, and enlarged them, but never thought to enlarge to the point where all that showed of the line, was the repeats!
Thanks so much for sharing that tip! When I get back to my knitting, I will try it.


----------



## Julie888 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the great discussion so far.

When I knit fair isle or intarsia, I do use charts but other times I like to use the written. Stitches are represented by symbols and you can usually tell where you are in a pattern.

The biggest issue I have with charts is that oftentimes I feel that the symbols are not consistent pattern to pattern. 

I use both. I love the challenge of complicated patterns.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Give it to me written out 'properly' over charts any day!


Me also. I am going to take th time to try to learn to follow a chart sometime. But right now give it to me written out and I will be good to go!!!! :roll:


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I like charts for fair isle, they are mostly charted with colors, which makes it easier to follow them, and if they aren't, you can always copy and color with highlighters. 
I don't do a lot of intarsia, not a favorite of mine, but same thing applies, you are following squares of colors, so for that, it works well.
I also love to stretch my knowledge and try more difficult techniques, but I have to draw the line at charts. I'm not saying someday something may happen to change that, but I doubt it. I am always open to new ideas and encouragements.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I do not like charts and will not use them. I find them confusing I believe it is the pattern maker that is lazy.
I have found many designers that offer written instructions to very complicated patterns. These are the designers that get my money. I have asked, and a very few that do charts only, have been willing to send me written instructions if I buy the pattern. It has happened once, and once on a free pattern. I have also found that there are more errors in charts than written patterns, so ..I have a book of shawl patterns that are all written and the pattern maker hates charts... so we are not alone. *s*


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Treasure said:



> I do not like charts and will not use them. I find them confusing I believe it is the pattern maker that is lazy.
> I have found many designers that offer written instructions to very complicated patterns. These are the designers that get my money. I have asked, and a very few that do charts only, have been willing to send me written instructions if I buy the pattern. It has happened once, and once on a free pattern. I have also found that there are more errors in charts than written patterns, so ..I have a book of shawl patterns that are all written and the pattern maker hates charts... so we are not alone. *s*


Amen sister! LOL Just what I said earlier, a designer who only wants to serve half the market, is not much of a designer (and lazy) in my NSHO!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

I've not counted (and not going to either! LOL), but it seems to me that that the majority here want written directions! 
I don't mind charts included, however, what I want, is CHOICE!
So, for any designers who may be reading this thread, please realize, you won't get any of my $$$...and, you know what they say, 'money talks, and $hit walks...pardon my French! LOL


----------



## lydican (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely written instructions for me.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Treasure said:


> I do not like charts and will not use them. I find them confusing I believe it is the pattern maker that is lazy.
> ..I have a book of shawl patterns that are all written and the pattern maker hates charts... so we are not alone. *s*


Please, tell us the name of the book and the designer, might just have to get that book!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Studio Knitter said:


> Please, tell us the name of the book and the designer, might just have to get that book!


Yes please pass on the name of the book, I hope I will b able to get it here in the UK,


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm right there with you - I find charts quite puzzling :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I usually end up enlarging it up on a copier. I am a recent convert to charts.


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a terrible time with the charts, and I usually write the pattern out too.
However, I did have a revelation a few weeks ago, when I left home without my pattern. I wanted to reconstruct it, and discovered that writing it out right to left allowed me to visualize it as I tried to put it on paper.
Now I still have problems following charts, but I think that in my own mind, I have demystified the right to left, left to right.
I will probably continue trying to teach myself how to read charts, but for now, let me K1, P1 for a while longer.


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

Once I began using charts and enlarged them on a copier I tracked my progress with sticky notes. I like charts much better now. Something's just get too convoluted for written instructions


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree, it's charts for me too. My peev is when they use several small charts all over the place. I do what you did Jessica-Jean. I take all the chats that pertain to an area of the item being knit and put them together so I can see the whole picture. Happy knitting


Jessica-Jean said:


> I did just the opposite when I wanted to make a knitting bag with a half-dozen different cable patterns. All the stitch patterns were written out. None had the same number of rows in the pattern repeat. I went crazy trying to keep track of where I was! So, I made a half-assed chart as many blocks long as it took for all of the cables' repeat patterns to end on the same line. That was the hardest part of the project; the actual knitting went smoothly thereafter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I canuse both but find I prefer written out when it comes to cables. Lace is no problem for me to follow at this time!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I do it all the time. Sometimes even put them on index cards.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Studio Knitter said:


> That is great if it worked for you, my point is, I have tried, tried for years, over and over again, so don't say if anyone REALLY TRIED, they could get it, as that does not apply to everyone.
> I am always open to new techniques that will save me time and grief, and knitting backwards is a case in point. I thought I couldn't, but was wanting to speed up my entrelac knitting, so I tried it...didn't work the first times I tried, but I kept going back to it, and eventually got onto it, and love doing it.
> When my right arm got into such bad shape, and I was living with daily pain from my persistent knitting (yes, I am addicted to knitting!), I tried teaching myself how to knit continental, thinking it would give my right arm relief. After many attempts, I did succeed in knitting continental style, but absolutely cannot manage it while purling. At least I won half that battle. So, NO, not everyone can learn something else...if we could, we would all be masters at everything! So, folks, don't think because you could do it, that everyone and anyone can. So, be kind and don't feel critical of those of us who cannot learn a different method of doing something.


I don't see where I said that if anyone REALLY TRIED..... I have enough trouble defending what I DID say without being put on the spot about what I DIDN'T say :~D. Furthermore, I wasn't being critical in the least, I was trying to be inspirational. If it isn't your thing, it isn't your thing. Perhaps some try too hard, perhaps some aren't well motivated, and, obviously, for some, it just isn't their thing. What caused you to become so defensive about this? You know how to do entrelac; I don't. It isn't my thing. Neither do I know how to knit backwards. No doubt there are other things you know how to do that I don't, I don't have a problem with that, either. I'm sorry I upset you by trying to be helpful.

The fact that your arm hurts from overuse is something I have nothing to do with. There are many on the forum who have more serious conditions such as fibromyalgia, arthritis, and numerous other conditions, so I don't know what point you are trying to make.

The forum is rapidly becoming a place I no longer enjoy participating in due to all the bashing and hurt feelings that seem to be rampant lately. That may your thing, but it isn't mine. I think it's time for me to stop posting and perhaps for me to move on.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

When I first started knitting I had trouble understanding written instructions, especially when translated from another language or from the UK. 

Then I started an Aran sweater with 9 different cables, and the charts made sense. I couldn't imagine writing out 187 lines of instructions! Each line would be different. I thought I would chart all my patterns from that point forward.

But now after more experience I am better at reading patterns and visualizing where the pattern is going, I see there is a place in MY knitting world for charts and the written pattern.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a really good idea. I think I'll try it with something simple that I know what I'm doing and see if I can just make a chart. Maybe it will help me get to know both methods better!.
I laughed as I typed "when I know what I'm doing". When it's all going swimmingly, I have usually already made a colossal mistake!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I just sent for this book:
Sock-Yarn Shawls: 15 Lacy Knitted Shawl Patterns" by Jen Lucas

Take a look at the book on Amazon, you can see ALL the shawls in the book and she says all the instructions are written as well as charts. I should be receiving the book some time this week.

This Book: Wrapped in Comfort by Alison Jeppson Hyde.. all written patterns...

If you go here: http://evelynclarkdesigns.com/ ..you will find a few free designs if you scroll down the page, Heartland and Swallowtail shawls. I have made them both. I love them both! They look complicated but they are not. Just follow each line.
I have purchased most of her patterns, all are written out and they have charts for those who wish to use them.

I urge you all to join Ravelry.com Once you do, if you type in the search: free written knitted shawls .. it will give you a list with pictures of all free instructions for shawls.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Studio Knitter said:


> Please, tell us the name of the book and the designer, might just have to get that book!


I just sent for this book:
Sock-Yarn Shawls: 15 Lacy Knitted Shawl Patterns" by Jen Lucas

Take a look at the book on Amazon, you can see ALL the shawls in the book and she says all the instructions are written as well as charts. I should be receiving the book some time this week.

This Book: Wrapped in Comfort by Alison Jeppson Hyde.. all written patterns...

If you go here: http://evelynclarkdesigns.com/ ..you will find a few free designs if you scroll down the page, Heartland and Swallowtail shawls. I have made them both. I love them both! They look complicated but they are not. Just follow each line.
I have purchased most of her patterns, all are written out and they have charts for those who wish to use them.

I urge you all to join Ravelry.com Once you do, if you type in the search: free written knitted shawls .. it will give you a list with pictures of all free instructions for shawls.


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh Yes. I knit an Aran sweater from a pattern my mother-in-law had from the 60's. The way it was written was very confusing. Soooooo I took each row and wrote it out on a single sheet of paper (one row, one sheet of paper). Stapled at the top and as I did each row I was on to the next page. It was time consuming to write out the pattern for each row but in the end it made the knitting so much faster. I knew where I was and didn't have the knitters tape, that always seemed to fall off, to deal with. Hope this helps. Good luck. Oh by the way my sweater turned out awsome. Barbara


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Yes please pass on the name of the book, I hope I will b able to get it here in the UK,


I just sent for this book:
Sock-Yarn Shawls: 15 Lacy Knitted Shawl Patterns" by Jen Lucas

Take a look at the book on Amazon, you can see ALL the shawls in the book and she says all the instructions are written as well as charts. I should be receiving the book some time this week.

This Book: Wrapped in Comfort by Alison Jeppson Hyde.. all written patterns...

If you go here: http://evelynclarkdesigns.com/ ..you will find a few free designs if you scroll down the page, Heartland and Swallowtail shawls. I have made them both. I love them both! They look complicated but they are not. Just follow each line.
I have purchased most of her patterns, all are written out and they have charts for those who wish to use them.

I urge you all to join Ravelry.com Once you do, if you type in the search: free written knitted shawls .. it will give you a list with pictures of all free instructions for shawls.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgive me if I double/triple posted, I wanted those who wanted the names of the WRITTEN pattern makers and books
to get them...and to get the Ravelry info. There are a lot of patterns for free and written out there.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer written instructions for most things, but for lace charts are easier for me to follow. In fact, I'm looking for a program for my PC that will allow me to create my own charts. I have found several apps for iPads and Androids, but I want one for my PC. Does anyone have and experience with doing this? What programs have you used? What program do you recommend? Thanks for your help.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Charts for me for patterned items. All written out would take pages and would constantly be flipping back and forth. I make copies and mark off rows as I do them so easy to keep my place.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely!! I still have problems following a chart. Definitely prefer the instructions written out.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I like both. I will chart out or write the instructions so that I have both.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hate charts and prefer to work with written instructions any day


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

charts, charts, charts! :thumbup:


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

charts, charts, charts! :thumbup:


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes! I always write the chart out.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

It depends on the pattern. Some I prefer charts, such as cables, lace and intarsia. Others, the written instructions are much easier to follow. If the symbols aren't clear, I color code them and make up a legend to follow. After the first few rows, it becomes easier to memorize the symbols if they are colored.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

TeacupinKS said:


> Belinda, you have given me something to think about as to HOW the knitting should look and the letters do tend to run together on me too. I think a good part of my difficulty is plain old inexperience. But I have vowed I WILL conquer the scarf pattern before I die, barring a house falling on me!
> I even have the yarn for it! Well, truth to tell, I have yarn that could carpet the US if not the earth but the chart will not beat me, it will NOT!
> Hugs


I think that once you try it, you'll never go back. With written instructions, you can't tell if that stitch is supposed to be directly above the one in the row beneath it. Start with a pattern that has both a chart and written instructions, so that you can check back if you get flustered.

As for the symbols, they're easily learned, fairly universal, and actually make sense (\ is ssk, which leans to the left, etc.) Good luck!


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

Whoops...I meant NO CHARTS EVER!!! I nthink my thinker went out of whack for the moment :thumbdown:


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

ducksalad said:


> I like both. I will chart out or write the instructions so that I have both.


Me too, I find each helps me to understand the other, especially complicated ( to me) crochet lace patterns. Sometimes written instructions are a little confusing, a look at the chart clarifies the pattern for me.


----------



## Har (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely written instructions. Most charts are too confusing!!!


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

Written for me, however, will have to admit, I've never used a chart


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

WRITTEN instructions PLEASE!

I recently found a pic of a blanket I want to make. But it was all in charts. 
I started to write it out, but got so frustrated I gave up


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

I have used both charts and written instructions and I prefer the written instructions. I am left-handed and when I was young I read books (or tried to) from right to left and wrote my name from right to left. Of course, I had to be corrected and now when I have to use a chart and follow something that goes from right to left, it's as though I'm disobeying the rules--especially when one line is read from one side and the next line the opposite way. It makes me uncomfortable to use charts for this reason.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to be really confused by charts. I could understand them but always seemed to lose my place. However i made a really simple scarf from a chart and the penny seemed to drop. I love them now as you can see the flow of the patter from them. I like to have both and think they both have a place


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer written instructions


----------



## janismi (Mar 1, 2013)

For me the written instructions make more sense, probably because that is how I learned... The charts seem like learning a new language...

I wish all patterns came both written AND charted that way everyone would be accommodated!


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the very kind I have on the dreaded scarf pattern that will not defeat me, so it will be a good guinea pig, even if it's never a scarf that anyone will wear. It's a beautiful pattern called Hydrangea and I have yarn that is hydrangea blue. I want it to happen so bad and maybe now with lots of help I can do it. This chart vs written discussion has been so helpful in many ways.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I always convert charts to written instructions as you do. I can't relax with my knitting while trying to remember which side of the row does what.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I prefer written, but I can read a chart if they are not written out, just a personal preference.


----------



## Mishel (Jan 7, 2013)

I haven't had the opportunity to try this yet, but the link below should take you to a chart generator to convert charts to written directions. Let me know if it works for you!

http://chartgen.orangellous.com/


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I started out always afraid of charts. Then, a few years ago I found myself always translating written instructions to a hybrid written chart of words in excel spreadsheets. This allowed me to integrate various cable patterns of different numbers of rows together.

Then, someone here suggested a library book for reading knitting charts, and that made it much easier to use charts, 
HOWEVER..... my brain doesn't quite compute the symbols, so I have to color code each symbol to the instructions in order for me to actually use that chart. Still, a color coded chart is the easiest for me now.

The book that was recommended here was:
CHARTS MADE SIMPLE by JC Briar


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I too do not like the charts. Years ago the charts were so easy to read, and I did like them then, but now they are so complicated. 
I too have to write out the pattern, it's very time consuming and I dislike it. We should have both, written and charted for each pattern.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

I like charts. I can keep count of my stitches better.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like written patterns can't follow charts.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

TeacupinKS said:


> That's the very kind I have on the dreaded scarf pattern that will not defeat me, so it will be a good guinea pig, even if it's never a scarf that anyone will wear. It's a beautiful pattern called Hydrangea and I have yarn that is hydrangea blue. I want it to happen so bad and maybe now with lots of help I can do it. This chart vs written discussion has been so helpful in many ways.


It will not defeat you, someone will wear it with pride, it will be beautiful, and yes, you can do it. Just be sure to post a photo when you've shown it who's boss!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Soooooooooooooo prefer written instructions.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Never dreamed there was such a thing! I thought maybe graph paper! Thank you!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


I always convert complex charts and lace charts to written instructions....especially where st count is important to the pattern. I find that lace charts do not actually work out where as the written instructions do. Charts are good for projects with logo's.


----------



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

I like to have both. I need the written instruction to start, but then can use the chart to keep on target once I get going.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I do- I found it so much easier to write it out. I use one index card for each row, tie them together with yarn, and simply flip the card when I begin the next row. So much less stressful for me.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer written instructions.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

marina1109 said:


> WRITTEN instructions PLEASE!
> 
> I recently found a pic of a blanket I want to make. But it was all in charts.
> I started to write it out, but got so frustrated I gave up


What was the blanket pattern?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I do- I found it so much easier to write it out. I use one index card for each row, tie them together with yarn, and simply flip the card when I begin the next row. So much less stressful for me.


I love that idea for some of those patterns where each line is 2 lines long printed out! It helps keep track of where in the line you are as well


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer charts because you can see the pattern. If I am trying a new written pattern and have problems with it, after three trys, I chart it and almost always find the mistake. In the Beginner Class I'm teaching, I am giving them both written and charted instructions. They seem to be picking up the charts very well. It would be nice if everyone used the same symbols, but that's life.


----------



## wolverine1951 (Mar 9, 2013)

only time I use charts is for cross stitch...I do not like stamped canvases, but love instructions for some knit and crochet..I also like patterns that do not contain cable instructions for the rest

Linda


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Charts are getting more friendly for me with practice. Meanwhile, I color each symbol the same as its stitch abbreviation or explanation. I only wish there would be one single standard symbol for each maneuver used for every pattern. I hope it happens in the future.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why don't the designers print both options? I like charts but sometimes I have a problem reading a symbol that is similar to another symbol. Written instructions would help me to undertand the charts and vice versa. Both printed and charted instructions should be included so that all of us could be satisfied. We pay for these patterns so they should be complete!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

knitfan007 said:


> Why don't the designers print both options? I like charts but sometimes I have a problem reading a symbol that is similar to another symbol. Written instructions would help me to undertand the charts and vice versa. Both printed and charted instructions should be included so that all of us could be satisfied. We pay for these patterns so they should be complete!


I agree with you 100%. And if the pattern only includes one way, either chart or written, it should state that in the description. I want to know BEFORE I buy if it is only a chart or only written! :|


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie888 said:


> Do you prefer using charts or having the instructions written out?
> 
> I'm currently making an aran knit sweater which has charts for each pattern being used.
> 
> ...


I do. I just can't get used to the charts so I'm always looking for written patterns. I suppose if I spent long enough on the charts, I might be able to master it but right now I don't want to spend the time when I could be knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitfan007 said:


> Why don't the designers print both options? I like charts but sometimes I have a problem reading a symbol that is similar to another symbol. Written instructions would help me to undertand the charts and vice versa. Both printed and charted instructions should be included so that all of us could be satisfied. We pay for these patterns so they should be complete!


I suppose it's because they want to have the same freedoms of choice that everyone else has.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I agree with you 100%. And if the pattern only includes one way, either chart or written, it should state that in the description. I want to know BEFORE I buy if it is only a chart or only written! :|


And this goes back to the eternal "buyer beware."


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And this goes back to the eternal "buyer beware."


This, aside from finance, is why I only use free patterns. I wouldn't mind paying for them, but I can't tell until I pay to download them if I even want to knit the thing. Lots more info before purchase would be appreciated.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

knitfan007 said:


> Why don't the designers print both options? I like charts but sometimes I have a problem reading a symbol that is similar to another symbol. Written instructions would help me to undertand the charts and vice versa. Both printed and charted instructions should be included so that all of us could be satisfied. We pay for these patterns so they should be complete!


I think that would be an awesome idea. I have a book on using sock yarn for various things. I was pleased to see that they hve both charts and thr wrtitten instructions. It helps to see how the pattern is supposed to look, but I need the written word for me to make sense of it all.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitfan007, do you think it would be fair to the designers to require them to do double the work (what you call a "complete" pattern), i.e., both written and charted, without paying them double the price of a single pattern? Or would you prohibit designers who don't know how to chart, or who aren't good at written patterns, from publishing their work? Who would be the losers in that event, the knitters/crocheters who want new and unique patterns, or the designers who could provide them only if they know how to do them both ways? Just wondering about taking it to the next step.....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I prefer the charts I also use highlighter tape to guide my way on a chart pattern.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes that is what I do now. Charts are not for me.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

tmlester- I have found even when the pattern is written out, I use the index card method. Having each row on a separate index card helps so I don't lose my place


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Some people will never try new things, and some give up after the first try. That does not mean that what was tried is not correct or that it is impossible to use. I don't like some things, but I won't let that stop me. Remember the old school chant... anything you can do, I can do better. I might not be able to do it better, but I will learn how to do it if it is something I am really interested in.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I prefer the written out patterns with a picture to refer to.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

As some of you already know, I do not do charts, nor will I ever.

I have literally HUNDREDS of patterns that are all written, including many many shawl patterns.

I just received a book, purchased at Amazon, Sock Yarn Shawls,
15 lacy patterns... ALL WRITTEN out, pictures and the patterns also include charts for those whom prefer them.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OK I am a fairly new "knitter" at 75 years old even though my sister taught me to knit when I was about twelve years old. I started knitting again about fifty years later just to take away the terrible worry of my wife's stage 3B breast cancer. I designed a fleece for my wife to keep her warmer during our keen winters up on Cape Cod. I knitted some fancy scarves then discovered charts. I thought OH gosh I am going to keep away from those. Then I saw Stevie's Ashton Shawl and I thought just maybe it is worth the effort to learn charts. I have got to say this, that charts are definitely easier than long sentences of instructions. It really is the difference between reading to the brain and taking an instant photograph to the brain. Think about it, the stitches in chart form are there to instantly see, no reading. A bit of personal info, my wife has beaten the mastectomies and is now clear for a month or two. I however have had a bad op during a hip replacement and I now have a lawyer on the job. I have been told that without further surgery I will lose the ability to walk soon. It is not fun getting 'owd as we say in England, (old =owd).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> OK I am a fairly new "knitter" at 75 years old even though my sister taught me to knit when I was about twelve years old. I started knitting again about fifty years later just to take away the terrible worry of my wife's stage 3B breast cancer. I designed a fleece for my wife to keep her warmer during our keen winters up on Cape Cod. I knitted some fancy scarves then discovered charts. I thought OH gosh I am going to keep away from those. Then I saw Stevie's Ashton Shawl and I thought just maybe it is worth the effort to learn charts. I have got to say this, that charts are definitely easier than long sentences of instructions. It really is the difference between reading to the brain and taking an instant photograph to the brain. Think about it, the stitches in chart form are there to instantly see, no reading. A bit of personal info, my wife has beaten the mastectomies and is now clear for a month or two. I however have had a bad op during a hip replacement and I now have a lawyer on the job. I have been told that without further surgery I will lose the ability to walk soon. It is not fun getting 'owd as we say in England, (old =owd).


Good for you for taking on the challenge to learn new things. I hope your health issues get resolved quickly and I applaud you for your caring nature.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm glad you've found a way to knit that you enjoy.
Charts make me dizzy. There are times that my husband has to read the instructions for me, thus written instructions are the easiest for me. I did try them, I don't like them for many reasons.

Here's to health recoveries! ( holds up a glass)


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you folks and I'm holding a glass of weak brandy and diet ginger, my drink of choice.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Ashton said:


> OK I am a fairly new "knitter" at 75 years old even though my sister taught me to knit when I was about twelve years old. I started knitting again about fifty years later just to take away the terrible worry of my wife's stage 3B breast cancer. I designed a fleece for my wife to keep her warmer during our keen winters up on Cape Cod. I knitted some fancy scarves then discovered charts. I thought OH gosh I am going to keep away from those. Then I saw Stevie's Ashton Shawl and I thought just maybe it is worth the effort to learn charts. I have got to say this, that charts are definitely easier than long sentences of instructions. It really is the difference between reading to the brain and taking an instant photograph to the brain. Think about it, the stitches in chart form are there to instantly see, no reading. A bit of personal info, my wife has beaten the mastectomies and is now clear for a month or two. I however have had a bad op during a hip replacement and I now have a lawyer on the job. I have been told that without further surgery I will lose the ability to walk soon. It is not fun getting 'owd as we say in England, (old =owd).


We always thought that growing old would be graceful. Little did we know that our bodies would attack us.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I am still struggling with following a pattern( written) charts are a challenge for the future. The few I have looked at make me go crosseyed.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

I like charts when they are large enough to see. Does anyone know how to enlarge a chart and get it to print that large? I can enlarge a chart but does not print that large.


----------



## JoanneIowa (Apr 11, 2013)

The easiest way to enlarge a chart on a copy machine.


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

Not usually for an aran but I have certainly done it for more complicated patterns and am currently writing out every row separately for the sweater I am working on (Its called Henley fromPatricia Roberts pattern book 2). Has anyone else ever knitted this sweater? I'm still writing out every row seperately even though I've already made it once before. I loved it so much that I'm now working it in a different colour and this time doing the cardigan rather than the sweater.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I use charts on pad computers or the notebook computer. On a pad it is to my mind the ideal way to read a chart. You can spread open the screen larger until for example there are just repeats on the screen. I also always make sure that the row I am working on is at the top of the screen, it's easier to direct the eyes and also see what the last row of pattern stitches were. I have an Ipad3 and Kindle Fire (1) and I do prefare the Kindle Fire.
Enjoy


----------

